# 8" 10" installed in floor board



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have free time as I wait on my horns to be built, and I was wondering if there are any write ups on why and how some builders install 10"or 8" woofers in floor board and some up closer near fire wall (under dash) need some more info on pro and cons of this type of install


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

interested aswell


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Look up Big Red's install in his Ram. He went with floor mounted midbass.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I had a single 10" in the passenger floorboard of my Tundra. I'll add pics in a bit.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

This was in a newer Tundra. Few pics missing but it gives you an idea of what I did. There was a huge foam block where I build the enclosure. I removed it and glassed from there. There was a grill put over the sub prior to completion.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

that's sweet!! got me thinking, time to break out tape measure. thanks for the pics like to see the finish pics


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thank you I loved it. Lacked some real low end. But over all the impact it provided in the mid bass frequencies was fantastic.


----------

